# Sundown - Wednesday, 3/12/08 (night)



## Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

I plan to be there close to 6 pm. Gotta practice on those bumps/kickers. Remember, sunset is ~7 pm so early arrivals will score some daylight runs.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 8, 2008)

The Evil's should be there.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2008)

Planning on being there...


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am about 50-75% positive that Warren and I will be there wednesday evening. We have not been to ski sundown or skied in Connecticut this year and the season is running out.
The weekend is looking crappy weatherwise, so this will probably be our skiing for this week.

Could someone please explain where the moguls are exactly. I read that they are now on Temptor? what became of Nor'Easter?


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Could someone please explain where the moguls are exactly. I read that they are now on Temptor? what became of Nor'Easter?



N'E is flat. The bumps start near where they did last year, just on skier's left instead. They continue down the turn into Temptor. They sort of stop in the flats (that area can prove treacherous). The really nice bumps start right at the top of the Temptor steeps and continue all the way to where the trail merges with Exhibition. I think more seeds will be added down Exhibition for the comp tomorrow night.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 11, 2008)

Seeing how the forcast is calling for niar on Wed, Thurs & friday Randi and I are going to try to get to Sundown tonight instead


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2008)

When did you hear that, Tim?  Last I heard we were in the clear, and that was last night on FOX news.

ETA:  I'm _hoping_ to make a return tomorrow night...to Sunnyside.  I have to see what the orthopedist says this afternoon, though.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 11, 2008)

One of my co-workers mentioned something about it, and I double checked is on Weather.com and MSN.com. While it is only like a 50% chance of rain those days I don't want to chance it.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wednesday evening looks fine with the NWS predicting a 30% of snowshowers overnight, a 20% chance of a snow or rain shower wednesday morning and then clearing weather at this point. Warren and I will be there around 4:45pm.


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2008)

I will not.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm still going to be there Wednesday night.  Should be fun, either way.  Honestly a little rain may make it better...  Thursday and Friday nights are out for me as I'll be working...


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll see you guy's tomorrow evening. I have to go home from work to get Warren off the bus at 4pm, then drive back west to Sundown, and we should be there around 5pm.

We will be skiing until around 8-8:30pm.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 11, 2008)

Out.  My Co. just blocked AZ.  :-(  I'll be checking in in the evenings.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> My Co. just blocked AZ.




ouch - taking away ski porn is so not cool :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Out.  My Co. just blocked AZ.  :-(  I'll be checking in in the evenings.


You poor thing!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Out.  My Co. just blocked AZ.  :-(  I'll be checking in in the evenings.



My worst fear is that they'll start doing that where I work...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 11, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Out.  My Co. just blocked AZ.  :-(  I'll be checking in in the evenings.



come on now.. there are a bunch of IT folks here on AZ, i'm sure someone knows a trick or two for getting around blocked web sites :wink:


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm likely in tomorrow night; although the reality of it is, I might not be there much before 7:30 or 8 pm. It's been a nightmare getting my 2 year old down for the night and I risk divorce papers by leaving before she's sound asleep. My game plan for tomorrow is to hit the kicker(s) over and over. I've got the mogul thing as good as it's going to get, but I need to get comfortable with the airs. I plan to hit it and hike back up. I might only end up riding the lift a few times.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll be there for sure.  I'm guessing around a 6:30 or 7 arrival time.  Hoping the kicker is built so I can practice.

Who else is going to be there?  

Loafer, you still going to be there?
Evil's are not going now??


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hoping the kicker is built so I can practice.



The kickers are in as are some more bumps down Ex. The latest from Chris:



> Yes, we did get in there with a cat and we were able to get a few more
> bumps in as well as a couple of nice looking kickers in on the top of
> Exhibition.
> 
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> The kickers are in as are some more bumps down Ex. The latest from Chris:



Sweet!  Thanks for the update!  Can't wait to go see how it looks.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there for sure.  I'm guessing around a 6:30 or 7 arrival time.  Hoping the kicker is built so I can practice.
> 
> Who else is going to be there?
> 
> ...



Sorry B- no evilness today. At least, not from me... not sure what Timmy's plans are.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sweet!  Thanks for the update!  Can't wait to go see how it looks.



I might go earlier and leave earlier. Like 4-7 or something....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I might go earlier and leave earlier. Like 4-7 or something....



That's cool, but you'll be leaving right around the time I get there.  I can't be any earlier... Unfortunately.. (I imagine things will be rather firm by the time I get to them)


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's cool, but you'll be leaving right around the time I get there.  I can't be any earlier... Unfortunately.. (*I imagine things will be rather firm by the time I get to them*)



Precisely why I want to get at them earlier while they are still soft. I'm going to get there for about 4-4:30 pm and I'll ski until 7 pm. powhunter is heading over there for around 2 pm and will call with a live conditions report. jonnypoach will be getting there when I arrive. Call me and I'll give you an update this evening.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll give you a call for an update, but I'm going either way.  I'm gonna shoot for closer to 6pm, but that's about the best I can do...


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 12, 2008)

I just got home and I am getting our stuff together. It's quite windy here with flurries and it's 39.6F. I think it will be a cold evening tonight, so I am picking up Warren from school at 3pm to get there I hope before the snow freezes up to hard.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

*The powhunter report*



Greg said:


> powhunter is heading over there for around 2 pm and will call with a live conditions report.



Steve freakin' cracks me up. He just called me and said, "it would be in your best interest to get your ass up here now. Bumps are soft!" I then asked him about the kickers, and he says, "they're like world cup freestyle championship effin kickers..." :lol: Then goes on to say, "I don't know if I can do this..."  I'm still laughing out loud about it. Anyone that knows Steve would understand....


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 12, 2008)

See you all tonight


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Steve freakin' cracks me up. He just called me and said, "it would be in your best interest to get your ass up here now. Bumps are soft!" I then asked him about the kickers, and he says, "they're like world cup freestyle championship effin kickers..." :lol: Then goes on to say, "I don't know if I can do this..."  I'm still laughing out loud about it. Anyone that knows Steve would understand....




How the hell are they soft today but they were so hard yesterday? did it rain this morning?  whatever, its still great news.



I've NEVER wished for rain in my life but i seriously hope it rains a bit late saturday/early sunday.  It would be much more help then a couple inches of sloppy wet snow.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> How the hell are they soft today but they were so hard yesterday? did it rain this morning?  whatever, its still great news.
> 
> 
> 
> I've NEVER wished for rain in my life but i seriously hope it rains a bit late saturday/early sunday.  It would be much more help then a couple inches of sloppy wet snow.



It was raining in Western Ma this morning when I woke up. Also rained for a bit this afternoon in Hartford.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> It was raining in Western Ma this morning when I woke up. Also rained for a bit this afternoon in Hartford.




that would make sense then.  

pray for rain everybody!!!!

just not 3 inches of it


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> that would make sense then.
> 
> pray for rain everybody!!!!
> 
> just not 3 inches of it



Looks like there's at least a small chance of rain everyday through Sunday...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2008)

Just got a call from Greg.  It went something like this: "Get your ass up here now, you _have_ to"  Apparently everything is soft and sweet and the kickers are in...  Wish I could be up there already, I hope it doesn't firm up too much before I'm able to make it... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just got a call from Greg.  It went something like this: "Get your ass up here now, you _have_ to"  Apparently everything is soft and sweet and the kickers are in...  Wish I could be up there already, I hope it doesn't firm up too much before I'm able to make it... :roll:



i talked to him on my ride home.  I could hear Johnnypoach screaming in the background.  sounded like an 8 year old on the playground.  must be REAAAAL nice based on the whooping and hollering.


----------

